# what is this song name



## shreef (Aug 14, 2013)

what is this song name

i watched it`s video a long time ago and had it to mp3 but it is a really bad copy and i lost the video so i want it back
the video was using the king Arthur and Excalibur story while the music back ground

a link to the music

http://www.4shared.com/mp3/8D1oQ77d

and thanks


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

It is a rather horrible arrangement of the most overused piece of classical music nowadays: _O, Fortuna_ from the scenic cantata _Carmina Burana_ by Carl Orff.


----------



## shreef (Aug 14, 2013)

i agree with you it has a lot of similarities to [o fortuna]

still it has it own taste and i disagree with you that :

it is a really nice piece of music ignoring the bad setting i used a century ago to convert to mp3

so can any one provide the source for it


----------



## shreef (Aug 14, 2013)

i found it thanks for your help


----------

